# Trading commodity Futures



## Tim (27 July 2006)

*Re: I have given up buying a house*

Those of you who trade futures would surely know that money can be made from interest rate rises, and also petrol price rises.

I'm no expert, but with a basic understanding of futures (longing and shorting), you could trade bonds (which are affected by interest rates, correct me if I'm wrong) and crude oil (which is causing petrol prices to go up).

You can profit from movement in _any_ direction on almost anything (shares, house prices, gold etc) you just need to know how.


----------



## Big Jim (13 August 2006)

*Re: I have given up buying a house*



			
				Tim said:
			
		

> Those of you who trade futures would surely know that money can be made from interest rate rises, and also petrol price rises.
> 
> I'm no expert, but with a basic understanding of futures (longing and shorting), you could trade bonds (which are affected by interest rates, correct me if I'm wrong) and crude oil (which is causing petrol prices to go up).
> 
> You can profit from movement in _any_ direction on almost anything (shares, house prices, gold etc) you just need to know how.





Do you have any good links as to how?


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2006)

*Re: I have given up buying a house*



			
				Big Jim said:
			
		

> Do you have any good links as to how?




Bonds can be traded just like any futures contract. I trade the US ten year t-note.

http://www.cbot.com/cbot/pub/cont_detail/0,3206,1520+14433,00.html

But you can trade aussie bond s as well. But they are not as liquid.

You just need a futures trading account.

You can also trade a bond ETF on AMEX

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=tlt

Cheers


----------



## Big Jim (13 August 2006)

*Re: I have given up buying a house*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Bonds can be traded just like any futures contract. I trade the US ten year t-note.
> 
> http://www.cbot.com/cbot/pub/cont_detail/0,3206,1520+14433,00.html
> 
> ...





Thanks wayne. Who's the best to set up an account with? Also do you know any good info on trading comodities? A mate of mine reckons barley might be the go?


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2006)

*Re: I have given up buying a house*



			
				Big Jim said:
			
		

> Thanks wayne. Who's the best to set up an account with? Also do you know any good info on trading comodities? A mate of mine reckons barley might be the go?




If you want an OZ based broker, try www.brokerone.com.au

If you dont mind a US based one, there are many, here's a couple to look at...

www.interactivebrokers.com cheap and very good for electronic contracts, crap and/or unavailalable for pit traded contracts

www.orionfutures.com
www.expresstrade.com

For all contracts including pit traded.

www.cme.com and www.cbot.com also have listings of brokers.

Barley is a VERY thinley traded contract.

Wheat, Corn, Soybean complex are the liquid contracts amongst the grains. Less so are rice and oats. Barley is the thinest of all, trading less than 100 contracts on some days.

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2006)

FWIW

Here are the commodities/Futures (and/or options) I trade :

Eminis on indicies (SP500, Dow, Russel 2000)

Crude
Natural Gas
Heating Oil
Unleaded gasoline (most likely crude and Nat gas)

Gold 
Silver 
Copper

Cattle and/or Feeder Cattle
Lean Hogs

Corn
Chicago Wheat
Soybean Combex (beans, meal, oil)

Cocoa
Coffee
Orange Juice
Sugar
cotton

The electros I've been trading a while; Pit contracts only fairly recently.

N.B. The grains have recently gone electronic which is good IMO... Eventually I reckon the pits will completely die off.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 August 2006)

Hi folks,

Soybeans ..... a long-standing Gann trade on beans is about
to come into play ..... 

..... from the 12 May 2006 highs, we are now 90 days (square)
down the road and looking for the lows this year, around 
18-21082006 ..... and 535 (August contract)???

This has been a reliable trade in the past and will be the 
forerunner of another trade in beans around 01122006,
where we will be alert for confirmation to go long again,
until 12-16 January 2007.

happy days

   yogi


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2006)

Here is set of  video swhich are an intro to grain futures trading.

http://www.tradethemarkets.com/video/ags0/ags0.html

http://www.tradethemarkets.com/video/ags1/ags1.html

http://www.tradethemarkets.com/video/ags2/ags2.html

http://www.tradethemarkets.com/video/ags3/ags3.html

Enjoy


----------



## yogi-in-oz (24 August 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> Soybeans ..... a long-standing Gann trade on beans is about
> to come into play .....
> ...






=====



Hi folks,

..... chalk up another winner for the Gannsters !~! ... 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 November 2006)

Hi folks,

As per post above, here's an update for beans:

Beans alert ... just a reminder, at the end of November 2006,
    we will be looking for another trade in soybeans ... 

    Some other things to consider this year, before we
    take this trade:

    Mercury ingress into Libra and Scorpio marked out the
    double-bottom of recent price history in beans and we
    have seen a strong rally, since then.

    Mercury has also just gone retrograde, so we will be
    watching for price confirmation on the Mercury stations,
    as time moves on ... 

    Will be watching for a sideways move, during this
    Mercury retrograde period ..... let's watch the
    relevant planetary stations to confirm the price action.

    Will be also be alert, on the following key dates for
    changes in sentiment for beans:

    14-17 Nov 2006 ..... Mercury slowing for direct station.

    20 Nov 2006 ..... Mercury direct in Scorpio

    30 Nov 2006 ..... a breakout ... go long ???

    05-08 Dec 2006 ..... Mercury ingress Sagittarius - liftoff,

    on more good news??

    11-12 Dec 2006 ..... ..... a high or breakout in beans???

    Tight stops here.

    12 Jan 2007 ..... exit at beans high and expiry of

    Jan 2007 beans contract ???

    So basically, we will be looking for a long entry into January 07
    beans, around 30 November 2006 and exit on 12 January 2007 ... ???

    More later.

    happy trading

    yogi

    P.S. 12 Jan 2007 ..... expiry of Jan 2007 beans contract,

    which may make for some volatile

    trading, in the last couple of

    days of that January contract ???



    =====


----------



## rosie (1 November 2006)

Thanks Yogi.
Jan. Beans went low to low on 288 days (28/11/05-12/9/06) as did March Beans  too. July was 144 trading days low to low & 288 cal days to higher low. May Beans was slightly different, 155 days low to low.

The square of 90 has stopped the avdance on  Wheat at the moment (Dec 06) 60 days by 180.25 cents


----------



## Bloveld (1 November 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> =====
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where was the winning trade?


----------



## BREND (19 January 2007)

*Re: I have given up buying a house*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> If you want an OZ based broker, try www.brokerone.com.au
> 
> If you dont mind a US based one, there are many, here's a couple to look at...
> 
> ...




If you want a broker who can update you on fundamental news, investment funds movement, trading ideas and China news, call me. But I only deal with metal trading.


----------

